# Need help badly: DTG vs Plastisol Trasfers



## AndrewJR (Aug 22, 2013)

We're a newer printing company that specializes in vinyl and screen printing right now (directly on shirts, not transfers).

Our main business model is to take the business online and try to "sign up" stores and have different stores like what is offered on Deconetwork.

Getting started up, however, is where I"m having the issue! I'm trying to decide between transfers and DTG. I don't have a lot to invest in it, so I was looking possibly at the UFO printer base with probably an r2000. I want to offer prints on black shirts as well.

I know it's a learning process, and I'm ok with that. However, when I tried to contact a fullfillment service, they suggested I do plastisol transfers since they "hold up better and look better". I don't want to buy 20-30 transfers though and have a design that doesn't sell any. I know it's easier, but I don't care how easy it is if it's not profitable.

So what are the main differences in the DTG and transfers in a good DIY version like the UFO? If it all works out well, I'd be more than happy to try a larger one in the future! We sell quite a few vinyl shirts though, so we already have a market for these one-off prints. From a cost-standpoint, I would think that the vinyl would be the same for one or two color and MUCH cheaper for multiple colors.

I know it's a lot of info, but you all can see my issue here. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

AndrewJR said:


> We're a newer printing company that specializes in vinyl and screen printing right now (directly on shirts, not transfers).
> 
> Our main business model is to take the business online and try to "sign up" stores and have different stores like what is offered on Deconetwork.
> 
> ...



I would like to know the answer to this as well but more in regards to longevity of the prints. I know everyone says it comes down to doing the curing correctly, but if everything is done right which theoretically should last longer. Plastisol and dtg cure on top of the shirt from what I have read. 

I am actually thinking about doing the ufo printer base as well and posibly just doing a 1430 to start and maybe move to r3000 if I decided later and sell the 1430 if it works out. For 2000 total why not lol... I have read that if you dont do constant prints all day there is ALOT of clogging problems with the inks drying so that is a bad think , even dupont and quality inks. Also seems that DTG is more time consuming and for plastisol all the time consuming stuff is done for you haha. I would say that the accuracy of dtg seems far more impressing than the 4 to 6 color process you see some plastisol transfer companies offer and just WAY more professional. 

But again which one lasts longer before cracking!!

Also, have you thought about the versacamm or whatever its called? It prints and cuts on vinyl with pretty good accuracy from what I have read. I honestly dont mind vinyl since it rarely cracks or peels for me and seems to even last longer than most screen printed shirts. I just wonder how long the versacamm inks last before fading since it seems logically its the same concept as heat tranfsers but on vinyl instead!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

try spectra, they have a DIY kit somewhere on their site.Spectra 3000 Direct to Garment Printer DTG Printer
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t513745.html


----------



## DTGmart (Apr 24, 2015)

Andrew JR, I would highly recommend DTG for your situation. Although plastisol transfer and vinyl is two totally different method, it is similar in a way that you are limited to specific designs, color, inventory, and cost per print. And since you have Vinyl business already in place, it would be meaningless to add plastisol transfer to your service. 

On the other hand, DTG offers flexibility: 
1. It allows you to do on demand printing so no inventory issue, you just need blank shirt
2. Custom apparel: It will take you less than a minute to start printing. All you need is high resolution image from your customer.
3. Quality & Colors: No limitation on color, Quality of image depends on pretreatment, ink, image, rip software, and of course dtg printer.
4. Cost per print: White DTG ink used to be $220 per liter 1 year ago, but now you can easily get the same genuine ink for $150... cost is going down


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

DTGmart said:


> Andrew JR, I would highly recommend DTG for your situation. Although plastisol transfer and vinyl is two totally different method, it is similar in a way that you are limited to specific designs, color, inventory, and cost per print. And since you have Vinyl business already in place, it would be meaningless to add plastisol transfer to your service.
> 
> On the other hand, DTG offers flexibility:
> 1. It allows you to do on demand printing so no inventory issue, you just need blank shirt
> ...


Which printer would you recommend for the DIYers? The r3000 seems to be discontinued and I cant seem to find a spectra diy kit as mentioned above. Also, the ufoprinter base seems to not work for the new epson line up yet.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

i would go the DTG route, but i would outsource if in your shoes. you stated you have limited investment capabilities, so find someone close to you who can fulfill your orders until you have a steady enough stream of business to know what/when your payoff is when you do finally purchased a DTG of your own.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

If you specialize in screenprinting, Why not learn to print your own plastisol transfers, if your on a budget? Then you have full control over your art.


----------



## DTGmart (Apr 24, 2015)

Bradyboyy88. As you may already know I am in charge of AA California Office and I guess I cannot give you advice on what printer is best... It may be biased opinion. But I can tell you some things you need to look for.

Many people concern about the fact that R3000 is discontinued. From my own experience, printhead will not clog and break easily if know how to treat your printer. I know there are many DTG owners out there using the same printhead for over 3~4 years without a problem. 

Also, you can still get R3000 parts from overseas but if you are successful with DTG, you will upgrade your printer within 1~3 year term because you will know your profit margin will grow more when you have a better and more efficient printer.

Printers like Neo 3 and Spectra is a great way to get started since it's priced for beginners. you should start with outsourcing DTG service if you do not have initial investment to afford these type of printer. 

To save money initially, you may find a way to build printer or buy other used printer but you will expect many challenges because you are only paying for the printer with limited resources. You may end up spending more time and resources to figure out what went wrong when your printer is down...

Training, Service, Rip Program, and Professional knowledge is what you should be most concerned. I would encourage you to browse t-shirt forum, call tech support, and sales to collect more information.

Hope this was helpful


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

DTGmart said:


> Bradyboyy88. As you may already know I am in charge of AA California Office and I guess I cannot give you advice on what printer is best... It may be biased opinion. But I can tell you some things you need to look for.
> 
> Many people concern about the fact that R3000 is discontinued. From my own experience, printhead will not clog and break easily if know how to treat your printer. I know there are many DTG owners out there using the same printhead for over 3~4 years without a problem.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the info. I love doing vinyl and sublimation but printing on black seems extremely interesting and I am down to learn whatever is needed. I have not heard of AA california but I will definately google you guys for some info! My budget is around 2500 hence the reason the diy ufoprinter and r3000 seemed great. Software wise I feel comfortable learning anything but there are somethings i was wondering if you could answer real quick. What does the pretreatment chemical actually do? Also, I saw on ufoprinter site there is a UV kit as well. What is the UV for? Can dtg be done without it? Thanks!


----------



## DTGmart (Apr 24, 2015)

bradyboyy88 said:


> I appreciate the info. I love doing vinyl and sublimation but printing on black seems extremely interesting and I am down to learn whatever is needed. I have not heard of AA california but I will definately google you guys for some info! My budget is around 2500 hence the reason the diy ufoprinter and r3000 seemed great. Software wise I feel comfortable learning anything but there are somethings i was wondering if you could answer real quick. What does the pretreatment chemical actually do? Also, I saw on ufoprinter site there is a UV kit as well. What is the UV for? Can dtg be done without it? Thanks!


No problem  Yes we are opening our All American MFG & Supply office in California within this month. We are known for Neoflex DTG printers, Please feel free to message me if you want more info.

Pretreatment is a "must process" you need in order to print on black or dark garments when you are printing white ink underbase. I like to explain to my customers that current white ink is heavier compare to the other colors (CMYK) so it does not stay on top of the garment, it soaks into the garment. To prevent the white ink from soaking, we are putting/spraying chemical on top of the garment first and heat cure to hold the white ink to stay on top  We call this process "Pre- Treat".

UV is totally different method of printing on harder materials and won't work with flexible materials such as garment. So to answer your question, *No you do not need that "UV kit".* *Do you mind telling me what's the website?*

Many companies (promotional goods) use UV printers to print designs on hard plastic, wood, and metals. EX: phonecase covers, trophies.
UV light cures the ink simultaneously as it gets printed onto the material and I'm assuming that you referring to UV light/ink line attachment as "UV kit".
If you need more information on this, please feel free to message me privately since this is out of topic.


----------

